# A way to remove Piston wrist on ka24e and warning about easy off cleaning!



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I just thought I would post the way I removed my piston wrist. These are press in and man it takes a lot of press pushing them out! 

I used my vice, ball joint press, impact gun and 1/2" deep socket. 










Also sure some may had read on the internet about easy off oven cleaner to remove carb/grease. It works wonders. But just a warning not to leave it on for to long. I sprayed my pistons and had plan to come back in 10 mins, well I fell asleep and woke up with my pistons seized up and pitted. I now have purchased new pistons, but I bought the ones that takes a clip to hold wrist in place. I will post few other closer pics of pistons later.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The proper way to remove rods from pistons as taken from the FSM:

Remove snap rings. Heat piston to 60 to 70 degrees C (140 to 158 degrees F) then use a piston pin press to remove pin. You can place the piston/rod assembly into a pot of hot oil or use a strong hair drier.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

...or, stick them in the oven!


----------

